# Equipment porn



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigger Here





Bigger Here

I got thinking about this yesterday and figured what the heck


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhh Nice stuff


----------



## ScottS (Mar 30, 2008)

Ohhhh man!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice bellows!


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, I works as good as it looks too


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool stuff.... but umm... being a noob I have no idea what the purpose of something like that would be. :er:

Any way you could give me a layman's interpretation?  I'd search on yahoo but wouldn't know what to type in. 

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Cool stuff.... but umm... being a noob I have no idea what the purpose of something like that would be. :er:
> 
> Any way you could give me a layman's interpretation?  I'd search on yahoo but wouldn't know what to type in.
> 
> ...



lol one of FAC's Staff asked the same question

it moves the lens further away from the film plane, enlarging the image that the film recieves.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Mar 31, 2008)

Or, in clearer words, it turns your regular lens into a macro lens, for much lower cost than a real macro lens.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Or, in clearer words, it turns your regular lens into a macro lens, for much lower cost than a real macro lens.



Yep.

In this shot it has a Macro lens on it but that is just because it was right handy


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm.... wouldn't that effect the focus though?  I understand the concept of the equip.  but I just don't understand the purpose... wouldn't a zoom lens achieve the same effect?

(Here I am letting my stupidity show) :blushing:

edit: Ahhhhh.... macro.. D'OH!! LOL... totally wrong wasn't I?? LOLOLOL

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Hmmm.... wouldn't that effect the focus though?  I understand the concept of the equip.  but I just don't understand the purpose... wouldn't a zoom lens achieve the same effect?
> 
> (Here I am letting my stupidity show) :blushing:
> 
> ...



My description was not in the best of layman's tearms....I looked it up on Wiki after posting that and realized it said basically the same thing I did .


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Battou (Apr 17, 2008)

:er:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 17, 2008)

Does it tilt and shift?


----------



## Battou (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Does it tilt and shift?



Negitive, She is straight line


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

look at the size of that thing!! :stun:

I have bellows envy now :x


----------



## Battou (Apr 19, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> look at the size of that thing!! :stun:
> 
> I have bellows envy now :x



 She has done some _very good_ things for me.


----------



## Dutchboy (Apr 20, 2008)

I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Battou (Apr 20, 2008)

That one there is a Canon Bellows FL, It mounts on to the FL and FD mount bodies and mounts FL and FD lenses. Where you would find one for sale, I can't say that I know, I got lucky.


----------

